# exporting embryos abroad - can and how to do it?



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

hello can any one help?
just got a BFN  in london, we live in France and DS was from BFP in london so hoped for a second mirical ..... not to be. but we have frozen embryos in london ( i know i am SO lucky) but cant aford  finacialy emotionaly or anything else to go back to london again. feel like s***t right now but already those little ice flakes are calling me. 
has anyone moved embryos, is it legal, and dose it harm them?
thanks


----------



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

i transfered my embryos (5) from to UK to Canada, it was very smooth and the embryos were perfect. contact 

KYNISICOURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus



3 Flag House -  Brunswick Court - London SE1 3LH
England - United Kingdom
T: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0001 F: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0003 M: + 44 (0)7956 238 260

Good luck.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Exactly the company I would say to use as have had patient´s embryos transported form US to Spain and embryos taken from Spain to Australia!!!

Ruth


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks for that. really good to know now just have to bite the bullet and go for it. scary as it will really be the last last attempt. p had his 2nd b day time marches on....
thanks again and good luck and best wishes to all


----------

